

NASA Is Having a Conference Tomorrow Regarding Latest Kepler Discovery - uxcn
http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-hosts-media-teleconference-to-announce-latest-kepler-discoveries

======
a3n
Any significance to a guy from SETI being in the conference?

~~~
rossdavidh
Could be something to do with the Stephen Hawking announcement of lots of
money going towards SETI? Perhaps Kepler/NASA is announcing what they're doing
as part of that.

Or, you know, aliens have contacted us. But probably the Hawking thing.

~~~
a3n
It must be hard to be associated with SETI.

"911, what's the nature of your emergency?"

"Well, we're here at the SETI Institute, and -"

"What, SETI? Are they here? What should we send? All of it?"

